# How does the Cruze handle extreme heat?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This was in the news this week: What did it feel like to experience Death Valley's 130-degree heat?

For those of you that live in extreme heat climates, how well does your Cruze (diesel or gasoline) handle the extreme heat? I live where it can top 100ºF and very rarely reach 110ºF, but that's only once a year or so.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I saw that article about death valley too! Crazy stuff. 
I'd imagine shops in that area are just doing AC repairs 24/7 on every make and model.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> I saw that article about death valley too! Crazy stuff.
> I'd imagine shops in that area are just doing AC repairs 24/7 on every make and model.


I've always been curious about what is the hottest temperature that vehicles can operate in. I know that the Middle East has to have lots of scorching temperatures, and I'm sure the manufacturers design heavy-duty cooling and AC systems for the cars sold in those markets.

Diesel engines obviously have no problem with pre-ignition, and the heat load on the radiator is less because the engine is more efficient. In extreme hot climates I assume that use of premium unleaded gasoline is almost required.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

it was 109 at my work yesterday and i was sitting in my car with the ac on and it sounded like my car was going to blow up lol 

when i know its going to be super hot i try to put 91 in my car just to be safe and hopefully help


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> I've always been curious about what is the hottest temperature that vehicles can operate in. I know that the Middle East has to have lots of scorching temperatures, and I'm sure the manufacturers design heavy-duty cooling and AC systems for the cars sold in those markets.
> 
> Diesel engines obviously have no problem with pre-ignition, and the heat load on the radiator is less because the engine is more efficient. In extreme hot climates I assume that use of premium unleaded gasoline is almost required.


Yeah extreme engineering is fun stuff. I don't know what the max operating temps /conditions are but yeah higher octane is probably a must if you want anywhere near factory performance. They probably all use thicker oils year round as well just to avoid any issues with the internals receiving extra wear. And yeah I dunno, maybe they have larger coolant passages, thicker radiators, etc for those climates. I think the battery is probably an issue too so maybe they have additional insulators on things like that.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> it was 109 at my work yesterday and i was sitting in my car with the ac on and it sounded like my car was going to blow up lol


When parked in hot weather, idling with the AC on, a lot of cars struggle to keep things cool.

You've got to have those radiator fans on high to draw enough air across the AC condenser for cooling, and it just doesn't work the same as doing 70 on a highway. The radiator fans then have to keep the engine cool with air through the radiator. Again, doing 70 on the highway has good airflow through that radiator and keeps it cool.

I had a Hyundai Accent that in the hottest climates it would switch to a higher idle. It normally idled about 750 RPM and when in Texas or Florida it would be idling at about 900. I think this was because the engine needed slightly more coolant flow through the block and heads, so it would kick the idle up a big for more coolant flow from the water pump.

Some police departments have a policy that officers parking cars at accident scenes to direct traffic or other locations in hot weather are to put the hood up. That lets those cars cool a lot better when the radiator fan can vent right out the open hood instead of that hot air not really flowing out of the engine compartment. I don't know if that's a good policy or if it's something a chief decided to require, but I've seen departments doing it.

During a hot weather power outage, I was using my Hyundai Accent as a generator to power a family member's oxygen concentrator for a few hours. We had a DC-to-AC inverter clamped on battery cables, so I left my car running to power that. The hood was propped open for access to the battery, and for better cooling that way. When parked I also had the windows rolled down and the heat blasting on high fan speed for extra cooling that way.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> thicker radiators


Definitely. Another change in hot climates if you are somewhere that it rarely freezes (or doesn't go much below freezing) is to run a 70% water blend in the coolant. The 30% coolant is kept for the anti-corrosion additives and lubricants for the pump. Yes, it raises the freezing point, but in hot climates that doesn't matter. Yes, it lowers the boiling point of the coolant by a couple degrees BUT the extra water gives the coolant much greater heat capacity to carry that heat out of the engine and to the radiator.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When the cooling system is working right, it's pretty robust.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Cars are designed to handle extreme hot and cold. 120F to -40 is definitely considered in manufacturing. Usually only trouble when things are in failing condition, then extremes tend to show the weaknesses. 

Took in my 2006 Cobalt during toad trip years ago. A/C was still blowing cold.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

I remember when the K2XX trucks were rolling out, GM made a series of 'marketing fluff' videos for Youtube. In one video, the trucks were towing through Death Valley, IIRC. I should try finding those videos. Ah-ha, I found them:










I'm sure the Cruze's LE2 power plant and the Bu's 1.5L LFV were tested in extreme heat (and cold) in a similar fashion.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Heat’s no problem whatsoever.

‘14 Cruze Diesel in Parker, AZ on Monday, Aug 17.


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

GM does testing in both extremes, hot and cold. They have a desert testing facility in Arizona, and they do extreme cold testing in Michigan. A lot of the testing they do is under conditions most of us will never encounter.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have seen 47C (117F) in my 2012 Holden Cruze diesel and it ran at normal engine temperature. Saying that the Holden diesel







has 2 engine fans.


----------



## soapgoddess (Aug 5, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> This was in the news this week: What did it feel like to experience Death Valley's 130-degree heat?
> 
> For those of you that live in extreme heat climates, how well does your Cruze (diesel or gasoline) handle the extreme heat? I live where it can top 100ºF and very rarely reach 110ºF, but that's only once a year or so.





Barry Allen said:


> This was in the news this week: What did it feel like to experience Death Valley's 130-degree heat?
> 
> For those of you that live in extreme heat climates, how well does your Cruze (diesel or gasoline) handle the extreme heat? I live where it can top 100ºF and very rarely reach 110ºF, but that's only once a year or so.


I don’t live in extreme heat but was stopped on the highway in 93 degree heat for about 30 minutes. I kept my car running the whole time with the ac cranked and the needle on my temp gauge never moved. I have a 2016 Premier RS.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a '14 Diesel and have always noticed since it was new that once I hit the road, the temp indicator in the cabin will pick up about 5 to 10 degrees above what the ambient temp is. I've always chocked it up to poor placement of the sensor picking up engine heat. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mwswarrior said:


> I have a '14 Diesel and have always noticed since it was new that once I hit the road, the temp indicator in the cabin will pick up about 5 to 10 degrees above what the ambient temp is. I've always chocked it up to poor placement of the sensor picking up engine heat. Anyone else notice that?


On the day I had 47C on the dash indicator the weather was actually 47. The gauge is always within 1C of the actual temperature on the radio. The engine runs at 85C or a bit less, 185F.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> When parked in hot weather, idling with the AC on, a lot of cars struggle to keep things cool.
> 
> You've got to have those radiator fans on high to draw enough air across the AC condenser for cooling, and it just doesn't work the same as doing 70 on a highway. The radiator fans then have to keep the engine cool with air through the radiator. Again, doing 70 on the highway has good airflow through that radiator and keeps it cool.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention hood up. Here in Florida if I have to extend idle and I know I won’t be moving I’ll put the good up. More hot air is shed from the engine bay the better. When I arrive home from driving at operational temps I open the hood. Sure engine is off but it really soaks in the heat and Degrades the electric components and wires. Since I have experienced brittle rubber and electrical wires in old cars before I’ll help avoid or delay it.


----------



## Tom2014DieselCruze (Aug 13, 2020)

mwswarrior said:


> I have a '14 Diesel and have always noticed since it was new that once I hit the road, the temp indicator in the cabin will pick up about 5 to 10 degrees above what the ambient temp is. I've always chocked it up to poor placement of the sensor picking up engine heat. Anyone else notice that?


That happens on mine also.


----------



## Tom2014DieselCruze (Aug 13, 2020)

That happens on mine, also.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I don't know how my car would run at 130, but living in south Florida it is almost 100 degrees every day and the temp gage seems to stay in the same spot all the time regardless of how fast I'm moving or idling for several minutes.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Striper1 said:


> I don't know how my car would run at 130, but living in south Florida it is almost 100 degrees every day and the temp gage seems to stay in the same spot all the time regardless of how fast I'm moving or idling for several minutes.


Air conditioning probably struggles with something like 130 degrees, but once you drive the super-heated air out of the cabin you can use recirculate for maximum cooling.


----------



## Roy1976 (Jul 19, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> This was in the news this week: What did it feel like to experience Death Valley's 130-degree heat?
> 
> For those of you that live in extreme heat climates, how well does your Cruze (diesel or gasoline) handle the extreme heat? I live where it can top 100ºF and very rarely reach 110ºF, but that's only once a year or so.


I'm from Phoenix, AZ were it's been over 100 degrees for most of the year. I've noticed a loss of power in the extreme heat. The fan was extremely loud, but then I cleaned out all the debrs in between intercooler and radiator and it sounds normal now.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

Actually you should be fine. I live in south Florida where its hot and humid everyday and my car runs just fine. I've lived in Phoenix a while ago so I know what the heat is like there.


----------

